# Air in xp1/xp3



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Same problem in both of these I just picked up today. There is a little bit of air in the filter that won't go away and when I tilt the filter to the side, the area where the power cord goes into leaks out water. Apparently the seal isn't perfect near the intake but i've tried cleaning around it and still nothing changes. how do i fix?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with the leak where the power cord is, i even change the seal but dont worry is not that, did u pour water trying to fill it so the air came out? well there is 3 holes there the one in the middle is connected to where the cord is so if it gets water in there then u get water out from where the cord is but is not that is actually leaking, i know it for sure cause i opened it myself to check and fix the leak but thats what i found out, now i dont tilt it and i dont put water in that hole just the ones on the side  hopes that helps


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

ilam said:


> Same problem in both of these I just picked up today. There is a little bit of air in the filter that won't go away and when I tilt the filter to the side, the area where the power cord goes into leaks out water. Apparently the seal isn't perfect near the intake but i've tried cleaning around it and still nothing changes. how do i fix?


if it leaks from power cord, the problem is the quick release.
try taking it off and put it back in again.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/leaking-xp3-help-23601/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Replace the two little O-rings. Dirt cheap at HomeDepot and probably at LFS. Cheap fix to try first. Also check the cap to make sure there is no air being sucked in from there.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ WHen people suggest to replace the o-rings, do they refer to the 2 under the quick disconnect? 2 little ones on the underside nozzle?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> ^^ WHen people suggest to replace the o-rings, do they refer to the 2 under the quick disconnect? 2 little ones on the underside nozzle?


i think so
you can try to apply some silicone grease on them first to see if it stops leaking


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the replies.. but there are so many o-rings, i have no idea which ones to replace. there are two small ones where the intake and outtake goes into the canister, then there is one for the impeller and a square one for the canister and top.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

ilam said:


> two small ones where the intake and outtake goes into the canister


Those are the one to replace first. Since you are in Coquitlam, you can bring them over and I will pop two new ones in for U  I should be around tomorrow after 2:00pm. PM me for address.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've had the power cord leak before, but as for air in the actual compartment, its fine as long as air bubbles don't fly out of the outtake (unless on start up of course).


----------

